

Google currency arithmetic with conversion - damian2000
https://www.google.com/search?q=1000+AUD+%2B+135000+JPY+%2B+3000+USD&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

======
damian2000
You can append 'in AUD' or 'in JPY' for example to see the result in another
currency.

